# Meeresforellen



## Bleiloch (15. März 2013)

Hallo. 
Bin neu hier und wollte mal erfahren wie es zur zeit auf Meeresforellen auf Fehmarn aussieht.


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*

moin,
wie es "*auf *Meere*s*forellen" auf fehmarn aussieht???
hoffentlich nicht so...http://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/Berichte/2008/begehrt/081214003.jpg;)


----------



## Meerforellenfan (15. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



observer schrieb:


> moin,
> wie es "*auf *meere*s*forellen" auf fehmarn aussieht???
> Hoffentlich nicht so...http://www.meerforelle-und-mehr.de/berichte/2008/begehrt/081214003.jpg;)



was ist das ?


----------



## xbsxrvxr (15. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*

keine ahnung, 
aber ich hoffe mal, dass es auf den fehmarnern meeresforellen nicht so aussieht


----------



## Nullerbassen (16. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*

Man Leute, ihr seid die geilsten hier! Da stellt jemand eine Frage und ihr schreibt irgendeine Sch.... und ignoriert den Mann. Freundlich geht anders.
Versucht es doch mal mit: Hallo Bleiloch, schøn, dass Du Dich für diesen fantastischen Fisch interessierst. Mein Rat an Dich: Kauf Dir die Angelführer von North Guiding, die sind echt gut und bestell dabei gleich das Buch, wo es im Allgemeinen um Strategien des MEHRforellenfischens geht. Da lernst Du mehr, als Du hier jemals herausfinden wirst.

Knæk og bræk

bassen


----------



## servuzgruss (16. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



Bleiloch schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Bin neu hier und wollte mal erfahren wie es zur zeit auf Meeresforellen auf Fehmarn aussieht.



Mefo satt. 
Das hab ich heute aus der Zeitung. Angelwoche.#6

Gruss


----------



## Allrounder27 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



Nullerbassen schrieb:


> wo es im Allgemeinen um Strategien des *MEHRforellenfischens* geht. Da lernst Du mehr, als Du hier jemals herausfinden wirst.



Nicht schlecht denjenigen, der von *Meeresforellen* schreibt, so zu verbessern. Absolut epochaler Post!


----------



## servuzgruss (16. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht denjenigen, der von *Meeresforellen* schreibt, so zu verbessern. Absolut epochaler Post!



Das Thema möchte hier mal weiterführen und fragen:
Was ist mildes Wetter für einen Meerforellenangler?

Gruss


----------



## dido_43 (16. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*

Es wurde damit eindeutig suggeriert, das er nach dem studieren dieser Lektüre MehrForellen fängt, als wenn er hier in diesem Board rumstöbert.

Verlagsvertreter und Büchereinzelhändler unter den Boardies ;+

Um auf die Frage des Tröteröffners zurückzukommen.

Bei den derzeitigen Bedingungen kann er sich genug Zeit zum lesen nehmen, vor Ostern wird bis auf vereinzelte Ausreißer nichts dickes passieren. Eher noch ne Woche später.

Da wird es wohl keine regionalen Unterschiede geben, ob weiter westlich oder hier um Rostock.

War heute kurz zum Köderlauftesten einiger Wobbels mit Castingcharakter zum Erstaunen der vielen Spaziergänger, was der einsame Typ da im Wasser wohl vorhat.

MFG #h


----------



## Olegg (16. März 2013)

servuzgruss schrieb:


> Das Thema möchte hier mal weiterführen und fragen:
> Was ist mildes Wetter für einen Meerforellenangler?
> 
> Gruss



Mildes Wetter für einen Meerforellenangler bedeutet, dass die Schnur nicht an den Rutenringen festfriert...


----------



## servuzgruss (17. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



Olegg schrieb:


> Mildes Wetter für einen Meerforellenangler bedeutet, dass die Schnur nicht an den Rutenringen festfriert...



O.K.
Nun angle ich ja auch im Winter, und da gibt es verschiedene Dinge bei vereisten Rutenringen zu beachten.
Ich halte die Spitze oft nur kurze Zeit ins Wasser, dann sind die ersten 2 - 3 Ringe wieder frei. ... ungefähr -3 Grad ohne Wind bis +4 Grad mit Wind.

Ich bin aber Flachländer aus dem Raum Potsdam, hier gibt es immer windstille Ecken ... an der Küste bei Windstärken von 4-6 und Spinnfischen vom Ufer aus ... ab welchen Temperaturen ist die Vereisung so gering und so einfach zu beheben (Spitze ins Wasser) ???

Ich nutze bei solchen Verhältnissen immer Monofile.

Gruss


----------



## Matthias-HH (17. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



Olegg schrieb:


> Mildes Wetter für einen Meerforellenangler bedeutet, dass die Schnur nicht an den Rutenringen festfriert...


 
|good: und wenn man vom Wind noch nicht umgepustet wird...
Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Hakumator (18. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*

Mildes Wetter?Wenn das Wasser drei Grad hat!


----------



## servuzgruss (18. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



Hakumator schrieb:


> Mildes Wetter?Wenn das Wasser drei Grad hat!



Ooha...Langballigau hat laut BSH.de heute NULL Grad Wassertemperatur.
Diese Woche kommt Frost, Schnee und Ostwind ... also wäre ich 'ne Meerforelle würde ich nach Tiefem Wasser suchen ... richtig.?

Gruss


----------



## Allrounder27 (18. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*

Tiefes Wasser ist im Prinzip richtig, aber bei den Temperaturen mögen sie eher Wasser mit geringerem Salzgehalt. Und hin und wieder was fressen müssen sie auch. Hab selber auch bei 0 Grad Wassertemperatur (laut BSH) schon Mefos gefangen.


----------



## servuzgruss (18. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Tiefes Wasser ist im Prinzip richtig, aber bei den Temperaturen mögen sie eher Wasser mit geringerem Salzgehalt. Und hin und wieder was fressen müssen sie auch. Hab selber auch bei 0 Grad Wassertemperatur (laut BSH) schon Mefos gefangen.



Versuch macht kluch ...
Dann werd' ich mal mein Glück nächste Woche an derer schönen SH'schen Küste suchen. Das wird meine Premiere und somit hab' ich das Anfängerglück auf meiner Seite.

Petri


----------



## Grönländer (19. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*

...und dazu lecker Bratskartoffeln


----------



## xfishbonex (19. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



servuzgruss schrieb:


> Versuch macht kluch ...
> Dann werd' ich mal mein Glück nächste Woche an derer schönen SH'schen Küste suchen. Das wird meine Premiere und somit hab' ich das Anfängerglück auf meiner Seite.
> 
> Petri


 viel glück 
Fische mal mit spiro und fliege  als fliege machst du ein borstenwurm drauf 
da hast du ne chance deine erste mefo zubekommen 
es dauer nicht mehr lange und sie sind da 
GUCK DU HIER letzte woche waren schon welche da


----------



## magnus12 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



Hakumator schrieb:


> Mildes Wetter?Wenn das Wasser drei Grad hat!



...oder wenn die Kurve hier
http://www.geomar.de/service/wetter/details/show/graph/LT/water_temperature/since_yesterday/
um mindestens einen Zähler vor dem Komma naoh oben geht.


----------



## Sea-Trout (19. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



xfishbonex schrieb:


> viel glück
> Fische mal mit spiro und fliege  als fliege machst du ein borstenwurm drauf
> da hast du ne chance deine erste mefo zubekommen
> es dauer nicht mehr lange und sie sind da
> ...


Hi,

also bis die wirklich da sind dauert es wohl doch noch ein bisschen länger bei dem Wetter.War wohl eher ein Zufallstreffer.

Ich würd einfach eine Fliege oder Binker fischen in die du Vertrauen hast und da keine Wissenschaft draus machen.


----------



## janko (19. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



Sea-Trout schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> also bis die wirklich da sind dauert es wohl doch noch ein bisschen länger bei dem Wetter.War wohl eher ein Zufallstreffer.
> 
> Ich würd einfach eine Fliege oder Binker fischen in die du Vertrauen hast und da keine Wissenschaft draus machen.



Binker ist gut|kopfkrat


----------



## Rosi (19. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*



janko schrieb:


> Binker ist gut|kopfkrat



Ja und Wopler ist noch besser. 

Jetzt müßt ihr erst mal Schnee schippen, um überhaupt bis ans Wasser vordringen zu können. Verrückt beginnt das Jahr.


----------



## Seatrout68 (19. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*

Tut mir leid, da geht noch gar nichts. Solange der Winter noch diese Temperaturen hat, geh ich eher Schneeschippen. Gruss Rosi.


----------



## servuzgruss (19. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*

Klar wie Kloßbrühe ... Sbiro mit Anhang (Fliege, Wobbler, Spinner, Blinker evtl. Seeringelwurm/Wattwurm) wird ausprobiert. 
Blinker werden dabei sein und sicherlich den einen oder anderen Zuwachs bekommen. Ach ja ... Meerforellenfänge werden registriert, richtig (beim nächstgelegenen Angelladen sicherlich) ?

Gruss


----------



## fischhändler (22. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*

tach auch,
nur der blinker im wasser bringt fisch,
köder des vertrauens an die schnur und ab an den strand.
werfen werfen werfen
irgendwann kommt der fisch
fahre jetzt schon seit 8 jahren um ostern auf die insel und bin noch nie ohne fisch heim gefahren.

mach dein ding so wie du meinst, hab vertauen in dein tuen und dann klappt´s auch mit dem fisch.

schau das du ne vernünftige schnur, gute wirbel, gute drillinge hast und dann geht schon was.
zur rute spinnrute 2,5-3m ca 30gr wg ne rolle, wo die bremse gut läuft und dann ist der käs gegessen.

es muss nicht immer stella u  lesarth sein!!!!

so muss jetzt ins bett, denn heut nacht geht´s auf die insel

ps ihr trefft mich da, wo der blaue bus steht, meist früh oder spät abend´s


----------



## lifeofmyown (22. März 2013)

*AW: Meeresforellen*

In Flensburg, Schausende und auf Holnis ging letzte Woche nichts. Das Wasser ist einfach noch zu kalt.


----------

